# Mahnung/Rechnung von [email protected]



## Samy2020 (11 Juni 2020)

Hallo miteinander

Bin auch in einer Abofalle reingefallen

Und zwar geht es um lustparkplatz.com

Durch die entsprechende Situation die durch Corona Beschränkungen entstanden sind, bin reingefallen auf eine Website die für Dating/Treffen zuständig ist.

Nach der Registrierung auf der Seite Lustparkplatz.com habe ich erstmals ein 8-tägiges Abo die 9.99€ kosten abgeschlossen, ich konnte bei diesen Abo niemanden Anschreiben und mir wurde vorgeschlagen einen 6 monatiges Abo der pro Monat 39,99€ kosten würde den habe ich auch dummerweise angeklickt, dann habe ich unzählige "nicht realistische Nachrichten von mehrere Frauen bekommen". Nach ca. 1 Std. habe Ich festgestellt dass es eine Abofalle war und habe dummerweise den AGB durchgelesen wo auch beschrieben wurde dass es keine richtige Kontakte sind sondern erfundene  Kontakte die auf Fotografien erscheinen. Das sind möglicherweise keine echten Mitglieder und werden ausschließlich zu illustrativen Zwecken genutzt.
Habe dann Sofort den Abovetrag durch einen Widerruf gekündigt was mir auch per Email von den Dienstanbieter nach 3 Tagen bestätigt wurde dass Ich nicht mehr Vertrags Mitglied sei.

*Widerrufsbelehrung auf der Website von Lustparkplatz.com*

_1. Widerrufsrecht
Sie haben das Recht, binnen vierzehn Tagen ohne Angaben von Gründen diesen Vertrag zu widerrufen.
Die Widerrufsfrist beträgt vierzehn Tage ab dem Tag des Vertragsabschlusses.

Um Ihr Widerrufsrecht auszuüben, müssen Sie uns (BeTogetherMedia B.V., Ir. Jules Kayserdreef 9, 5915 JP Venlo, Niederlande; E-Mail: [email protected]) mittels einer eindeutigen Erklärung (z.B. ein mit der Post versandter Brief oder E-Mail) über Ihren Entschluss, diesen Vertrag zu widerrufen, informieren. Sie können dafür das beigefügte Muster-Widerrufsformular verwenden, das jedoch nicht vorgeschrieben ist.

Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist reicht es aus, dass Sie die Mitteilung über die Ausübung des Widerrufsrechts vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist absenden.

2. Folgen des Widerrufs
Wenn Sie diesen Vertrag widerrufen, haben wir Ihnen alle Zahlungen, die wir von Ihnen erhalten haben, einschließlich der Lieferkosten (mit Ausnahme der zusätzlichen Kosten, die sich daraus ergeben, dass Sie eine andere Art der Lieferung als die von uns angebotene, günstige Standardlieferung gewählt haben), unverzüglich und spätestens binnen vierzehn Tagen ab dem Tag zurückzuzahlen, an dem die Mitteilung über Ihren Widerruf dieses Vertrages bei uns eingegangen ist. Für diese Rückzahlung verwenden wir dasselbe Zahlungsmittel, das Sie bei der ursprünglichen Transaktion eingesetzt haben, es sei denn, mit Ihnen wurde ausdrücklich etwas anderes vereinbart; in keinem Fall werden Ihnen wegen dieser Rückzahlung Entgelte berechnet.
Haben Sie verlangt, dass die Dienstleistung während der Widerrufsfrist beginnen soll, so haben Sie uns einen angemessenen Betrag zu zahlen, der dem Anteil der bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem Sie uns von der Ausübung des Widerrufsrechts hinsichtlich dieses Vertrages unterrichten, bereits erbrachten Dienstleistungen im Vergleich zum Gesamtumfang der im Vertrag vorgesehenen Dienstleistungen entspricht.

Wurde von uns die gewünschte Dienstleistung bereits vollständig erbracht, erlischt das Widerrufsrecht vollständig bevor das Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt wurde._

Den Widerruf habe Ich per Email an oben genannte Email abgeschickt.



Mir wurde per Lastschrift die 39.99€ und die 9.99€ abgebucht was ich auch wieder zurück gebucht habe und den Anbieter auf eine Schwarze liste bei meiner Bank angegeben habe dass sie keine Geld von mir abbuchen können.

Habe dann gedacht das wars aber Nein, habe nach ca. 6 tagen eine Mahnung die per Email an meiner Email Adresse zugesendet war im Auftrag von Webbilling AG bekommen und zwar mit viel höheren Betrag Inklusive Mahngebühren zu jeweils 7,00€. Der gesamt Betrag den Ich denen schulde wäre über 84,89€.
In der Mail von Webbilling AG stand :

_Sollten Sie den oben aufgeführten Betrag nicht innerhalb der vorgegebenen Frist einzahlen, werden wir die Forderung sowie Ihre IP-Adresse und E-Mail-Adresse an ein Inkassounternehmen abgeben, welches den Betrag inkl. zusätzlich anfallender Gebühren unter Zuhilfenahme des gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens einfordern wird. 

Habe dann an die [email protected] mit diesem Text geantwortet:_
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
ich beziehe mich auf Ihr(e) Schreiben vom 06.06.2020, in dem Sie einen gesamt Betrag von 84,89 Euro für eine Serviceleistung verlangen die unter Aktenzeichen ****** (27,49 EUR) und Aktenzeichen ***** (57,40 EUR) in Ihren Schreiben angegeben ist.
Dieser Forderung widerspreche ich sowohl dem Grunde als auch der Höhe nach.
Insbesondere haben Sie den Nachweis zu führen, dass ich gemäß der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Fernabsatz belehrt und informiert wurde.
Ich habe mich zwar bei Ihrem Mandanten angemeldet, jedoch war ich mir über die finanziellen Konsequenzen nicht im Klaren. Folgerichtig habe ich umgehend einen Widerruf per E-Mail an Ihren Mandanten geschickt. Das Ignorieren der rechtlichen Folgen ändert an diesen nicht.
Unabhängig davon habe ich den von Ihnen behaupteten Vertrag mit E-Mail vom 31. Mai 2020 widerrufen die auch durch Ihren Mandanten  am 02.06.2020 bestätigt wurde.
Ich bin daher auch nicht bereit, Ihre Forderung zu begleichen. Ihr Angebot zielt zudem auf eine Leistung ab, die in der behaupteten Form überhaupt nicht erbracht werden kann. Damit nutzen Sie die geschäftliche Unerfahrenheit Ihrer potentiellen Kunden aus. Ein solche Vereinbarung ist daher gemäß § 138 BGB sittenwidrig und damit der von Ihnen behauptete Vertrag nichtig.
Zudem weise ich darauf hin, dass Ihrem Schreiben eine Bevollmächtigung Ihres Mandanten im Original nicht beilag.
Den seitens Ihres Mandanten widerrechtlich abgebuchten Geldbetrag habe ich zu seinen Lasten zurückbuchen lassen, und ich warne vor weiteren Abbuchungsversuchen.
In diesem Zusammenhang verweise ich auf ein Urteil des Landgerichts München I, AZ 30 S 10495/06. Danach ist eine Zahlung nicht zu leisten, wenn die Erbringung einer Leistung objektiv nicht möglich ist. Das trifft auch auf Ihr Angebot zu.
Hilfsweise widerrufe und kündige ich den Ihrer Meinung nach bestehenden Vertrag und fechte ihn zusätzlich hilfsweise wegen arglistiger Täuschung gemäß § 123 BGB an. Außerdem erkläre ich auch vorsorglich die Anfechtung wegen Irrtums über den Inhalt der abgegebenen Willenserklärungen.
Wie bereits ausgeführt, wird daher die Forderung voll umfänglich bestritten. Dies haben Sie dem Forderungssteller mitzuteilen.
Von weiteren Mahnschreiben an meine Email bzw.Adresse ist Abstand zu nehmen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Angelegenheit erledigt ist und bitte Sie um eine entsprechende  Bestätigung. Ich fordere Sie auf, von weiteren Drohschreiben denen jegliche Grundlage fehlt, Abstand zu nehmen. Ansonsten behalte ich mir weitere rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie vor, auch das Stellen einer Strafanzeige.
Sie haben mir den Zugang des Schreibens sowie die Unterlassung weiterer Mahnschreiben in dieser Sache zu bestätigen.
Hierfür habe ich mir eine Frist bis zum 24.06.2020 notiert.
Andernfalls erfolgt umgehend Beschwerde bei der für Ihre Zulassung zuständigen Stelle.

Ich hoffe, mich unmissverständlich ausgedrückt zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
********



Und jetzt meine Frage, sollte ich einen Anwalt einschalten ?
Wie ist die Rechtslage ?
Oder ist es alles zu Ignorieren ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## BenTigger (11 Juni 2020)

Es ist alles mehr als nötig gesagt.
Ich würde erst wieder reagieren, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid reinkommt. Den dann vollständig widersprechen. Dann müssen die klagen und erst dann würde ich einen Anwalt einschalten. Erfahrungsgemäß kommen aber nur weitere dumme Bettelbriefe.


----------



## Samy2020 (11 Juni 2020)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß kommen aber nur weitere dumme Bettelbriefe.




Dankeschön für die schnelle Antwort

Meinen Sie damit die Drohbriefe von angeblichen Vertreter von " Webbilling AG " ?
Habe aber keine Post von denen bekommen, sondern eine nicht relevante Mahnung per eMail bekommen.
Denke habe mich klar und eindeutig mit meinen Widerruf ausgedrückt da ich kein Laie im Rechtsverkehr bin, die haben zwar meine Adresse aber ohne Hausnummer ( bei der Registrierung war keine Hausnummer anzugeben, die Straße wo ich Wohne geht bis zum 250... )
Hoffe bekomme nichts mit Gericht zu tun.. Bin am zweifeln die Rechnung zu zahlen oder nicht aber wie ich es erfahren habe wenn ich die Rechnung begleiche dann kommen weitere Rechnungen da ich mich mit der erste Rechnung berechtigt habe ?

Laut denen heißt es habe Zeit bis zum 22.06. das Geld einzuzahlen, wenn nicht dann drohen sie mir mit Inkassounternehmen.

Die Geldsumme die Sie verlangen kann ich schon zahlen aber liebe gebe ich das Geld in gute Zwecke als denen für die Sprit kosten für denen Ihre Luxus-karren. : )


----------



## jupp11 (11 Juni 2020)

Samy2020 schrieb:


> Hoffe bekomme nichts mit Gericht zu tun..


Diese Läden ziehen  so gut wie nie  vor Gericht, da sie genau wissen, dass ihre Erfolgschancen extrem gering sind. 
Ab und zu versuchen sie mit gerichtlichen Mahnbescheiden einzuschüchtern. Auch das ist  extrem selten, da sie
mindestens 32€ Gebühr für Mahnbescheid vorstrecken müssen, die sie nur im Fall eines  gewonnenen  Prozesses zurück bekämen.


----------



## BenTigger (12 Juni 2020)

Samy2020 schrieb:


> Meinen Sie damit die Drohbriefe von angeblichen Vertreter von " Webbilling AG " ?


Egal von wem das was zu genau diesem Fall kommt. Die geben sich auch gerne schnell als jemand anderes aus, um Druck zu erzeugen



> Habe aber keine Post von denen bekommen, sondern eine nicht relevante Mahnung per eMail bekommen.



Ich meinte jegliche Art von Post. Egal ob Papier, elektronisch oder Brieftauben. Ich würde alles ignorieren, solange es nicht vom Gericht kommt.



> Bin am zweifeln die Rechnung zu zahlen oder nicht aber wie ich es erfahren habe wenn ich die Rechnung begleiche dann kommen weitere Rechnungen da ich mich mit der erste Rechnung berechtigt habe ?


Du zahlst? dann herrscht dort Jubel und du wirst dann zu den Idioten abgelegt, die sich ausnehmen lassen und weiter mit unsinnigen Forderungen mit nicht wahren Begründungen bedacht.



> Laut denen heißt es habe Zeit bis zum 22.06. das Geld einzuzahlen, wenn nicht dann drohen sie mir mit Inkassounternehmen.



Was ist ein Inkassounternehmen? 
Nichts anderes als jemand, der sich darauf spezialisiert hat, Briefe mit Geldforderungen zu senden. 
Mehr Rechte haben die nicht, als Briefe zu schreiben und eine "Lösegeldzahlung" mit dir zu abzumachen. 

Unseriösen Inkassobuden ist es auch scheißegal, ob die Forderung zu Recht besteht.
Die versuchen dann mit allen Mitteln, dir Angst einzujagen, damit du endlich zahlst, damit wieder Sprit in die Nobelkarrossen kommen kann.

Schau dich mal hier im Forum um, du wirst dann viele Beispiele sehen, wie es früher extrem betrügerisch für sogenannte Abofallen aufgezogen wurde. 
Da haben selbst dubiose Rechtsanwälte mitgemischt, deren Einkommen aus diesen Briefen zu tausenden bestanden haben.
Mir ist kein Fall bekannt, wo jemand vor Gericht zur Zahlung verurteilt wurde, wenn er sich richtig verhalten hatte und nicht eingeknickt ist.
Hier gab es mal ein paar Fälle, die aber den Beigeschmack hatten, dass es sich um Schauprozesse gehandelt haben könnte, damit die dann sagen können, wir bekommen vor Gericht recht, also zahl du besser weil es sonst in die tausende geht... 
(was aber gar nicht möglich ist, da es sich immer an den Schadenswert hält, hier bei dir um grade mal so um 40€, da  können Inkassobuden und Rechtsanwälte nicht beliebig viel Honorar verlangen.)

Ich würde mir für E-Mals meinen Spamfilter darauf einstellen und gut ist es.


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2020)

In diesem Fall hier konnte der Vertrag nicht widerrufen werden, da bereits benutzt. Hier sind nun mehrere Unternehmen beteiligt - 1. der Anbieter und 2. der Zahlungssystembetreiber. Wenn nicht bezahlt wird und der Kunde seine echten Daten bei der Registrierung angeben hat, kommt dann später Post von der Münchener Kanzlei Auer Witte Thiel.

Hier braucht man dann schon harte Nerven und die meisten "Kunden" stellen hier dann spätestens ihren Widerstand ein. Mir ist in den letzten 18 Jahren noch kein Fall bekannt geworden, in dem es überhaupt zu einem Mahnbescheid kam, geschweige denn zu einer Klage. Nur, viele Widersprecher schreiben sich um Kopf und Kragen und geben zu, sich tatsächlich angemeldet zu haben, oft schon im eMailverkehr mit dem Anbieter. Das wären dann Steilvorlagen für ein erfolgreiches Verfahren zum Nachteil des Kunden.


----------



## Hippo (13 Juni 2020)

Ach die liebe AWT ...
... gibts die immer noch?




Samy2020 schrieb:


> Nach der Registrierung auf der Seite Lustparkplatz.com habe ich erstmals ein 8-tägiges Abo die 9.99€ kosten abgeschlossen, ich konnte bei diesen Abo niemanden Anschreiben und mir *wurde vorgeschlagen einen 6 monatiges Abo der pro Monat 39,99€ kosten würde den habe ich auch dummerweise angeklickt,*



Das könnte u.U. die Sache etwas erschweren. Aber wenn ab sofort Ruhe bewahrt wird dürfte es trotzdem gut ausgehen.


----------



## Lynus (1 Dezember 2020)

Hallo Samy2020, 

ich habe deinen Beitrag hier gelesen und war überrascht, dass es auch jemanden gibt den das selbe erfahren ist wie mir. 
Ich bin im August auf die Seite Lustparkplatz.com gestoßen und habe mich dort registriert. 
Um mit den Personen dort zu kommunizieren musste man sich tatsächlich so genannte Coins erkaufen. Also habe ich ein Paket in wert von 39,90 €/6 Monate gekauft.



Und das war der Fehler! 



Nun habe ich sehr schnell gemerkt dass es sich dort um Fake-Profile handelt und habe fristgerecht, vor Ablauf der zweiwöchigen Kündigungsfrist eine Kündigung per E-Mail an den Support der Seite gesendet (_[email protected]_ und habe um Bestätigung gebeten.


_BeTogetherMedia B.V., 

Ir. Jules Kayserdreef 9, 
5915 JP Venlo, 
Niederlande,


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, hiermit kündige ich meinen Vertrag fristgerecht, hilfsweise zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt. Bitte senden Sie mir eine schriftliche Bestätigung der Kündigung unter Angabe des Beendigungszeitpunktes zu.  Sofern Ihnen für den betreffenden Vertrag eine Einzugsermächtigung vorliegt, widerrufe ich diese zum Ablauf des Vertrages.  Jegliche Form der Kontaktaufnahme Ihrerseits zum Zweck der Rückwerbung ist nicht erwünscht und ich bitte freundlich darum, davon abzusehen._


Per E-Mail habe ich keine Bestätigung erhalten. Allerdings habe ich eine Bestätigung auf der Chat-Plattform selbst erhalten. Dort wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass sie es sehr bedauern und ich könne mein Profil unter Kategorie Hilfe löschen. Leider gab es überhaupt keine Möglichkeit dort mein Profil zu löschen. 


Naja für mich war es erst mal so in Ordnung, denn ich hatte ja fristgerecht gekündigt. 


So sind einige Wochen verstrichen. Irgendwann ist mir dann auf meinen Kontoauszügen aufgefallen, dass immer wieder der gleiche Betrag von 39,90 € per Lastschrift vom dem Gläubiger BeTogetherMedia B.V. monatlich abgebucht wurde. 

Ich konnte es einfach nicht nachvollziehen, denn ich hatte ja fristgerecht gekündigt! 

Also habe ich im Netz recherchiert und bin dann auch auf viele Berichte und Warnungen im Netz gestoßen. Leider viel zu spät gesehen. 
Ich habe mich dort an einen Anwalt gewandt, der im Netz ein Musterschreiben zur Kündigung mit rechtlichen Nachdruck anbietet und habe per Einschreiben/Rückschrift noch mal Gekündigt. Nach 8 Tagen habe ich nun Endlich Antwort bekommen. 


_Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Ihre Mitgliedschaft wurde bereits gekündigt, dies wird Ihnen hiermit bestätigt. Bitte beachten Sie, dass Sie eine 6-monatige Mitgliedschaft mit monatlicher Buchung erworben haben, daher werden noch 3 weitere Abbuchungen erfolgen. Möchten Sie dennoch Ihr Profil löschen ? Bitte teilen Sie uns das kurz mit.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Der Kundensupport

...................................................................................


BeTogetherMedia B.V.
Casselehof 5
5962 CD Melderslo
The Netherlands


Managing Director: Helen Vlot



Email: [email protected]
Phone: +31 (0) 773662045_


In der Zeit hatte ich rückwirkend über meine Bank die Lastschrift von BeTogetherMedia B.V. der letzten acht Wochen zurück buchen lassen und habe eine Lastschriftsperre eingeleitet.

Sehr schnell habe ich dann, also einen Tag später von [email protected] eine Mail erhalten. 



Diensteanbieter : BeTogetherMedia B.V.
Für Rg.-Nr. : xxxxxx vom dd.mm.jj - Internetdienstleistung
Forderungshöhe zur Zeit : 57,40 EUR

Sehr geehrte(r) Frau / Herr xxxxx,

vereinbarungsgemäß wollten wir von Ihrem Konto den fälligen Beitrag für die in Anspruch genommene Internetdienstleistung unter lustparkplatz.com einziehen. Ihre Bank hat uns aber mitgeteilt, dass wir den Betrag den Sie uns schulden nicht von Ihrem Konto einziehen konnten. Als Grund wurde uns von Ihrer Bank 'WIDERSPRUCH DURCH ZAHLUNGSPFLICHTIGER' genannt. Der geschuldete Betrag sowie die Bearbeitungsgebühr Ihrer Bank und der Clearingstelle wurden unserem Konto belastet.

Unser o.g. Diensteanbieter hat uns mit dem Einzug der obigen Forderung beauftragt, weil er bis heute keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen konnte. Um weitere Unannehmlichkeiten sowie zusätzliche Kosten zu vermeiden, fordern wir Sie hiermit auf, den Gesamtbetrag von 57,40 EUR bis zum 11.12.2020 - Zahlungseingang hier - ausschließlich auf unser unten angegebenes Konto zu überweisen.

​​*Hauptforderung (im Verzug § 286 BGB)*​*39,90 EUR*​*Bankgebühren*​*10,50 EUR*​*Mahngebühren*​*7,00 EUR*​*Gesamtbetrag*​*57,40 EUR*​​​
 


​​Empfänger:​Webbilling AG​Bank:​xxxxxx​KTO:​xxxxxx​BLZ:​xxxxxx​IBAN:​xxxxxx​BIC:​xxxxxx​​​
Geben Sie bei der Überweisung bitte als Verwendungszweck unbedingt an

Wir weisen rein formell darauf hin, dass Geschäfte im Internet denselben Gesetzen und der Gerichtsbarkeit unterliegen, wie alle anderen Rechtsgeschäfte und daher von verbindlicher Natur sind. Sollten Sie den oben aufgeführten Betrag nicht innerhalb der vorgegebenen Frist einzahlen, werden wir die Forderung sowie Ihre IP-Adresse und E-Mail-Adresse an ein Inkassounternehmen abgeben, welches den Betrag inkl. zusätzlich anfallender Gebühren unter Zuhilfenahme des gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens einfordern wird.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Webbilling AG
Rechtsabteilung 


Nun meine Frage an Samy2020, was ist mittlerweile aus deinem Fall geworden? 

Musstes du die Beträge an Webbling AG zurück zahlen?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## BenTigger (1 Dezember 2020)

> Nun habe ich sehr schnell gemerkt dass es sich dort um Fake-Profile handelt und habe fristgerecht, vor Ablauf der zweiwöchigen Kündigungsfrist eine Kündigung per E-Mail an den Support der Seite gesendet (_[email protected]_ und habe um Bestätigung gebeten.
> .....
> Per E-Mail habe ich keine Bestätigung erhalten. Allerdings habe ich eine Bestätigung auf der Chat-Plattform selbst erhalten. Dort wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass sie es sehr bedauern und ich könne mein Profil unter Kategorie Hilfe löschen.


Wenn du mit der zweiwöchigen Kündigungsfrist, die 2 Wöchige Widerrufsregelung meinst, ist doch alles klar. 
Kein Vertrag vorhanden, und du hast hoffentlich die Bestätigung von der Chat Plattform gesichert.
Das noch dem Mahnverein mitteilen. Mit dem Schreiben vom "Anwalt" hast du hoffentlich auch darauf hingewiesen, dass du bereits widersprochen hattest? Wenn nicht, beziehen die sich natürlich auf die verspätete Kündigung.


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2020)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Wenn du mit der zweiwöchigen Kündigungsfrist, die 2 Wöchige Widerrufsregelung meinst, ist doch alles klar.
> Kein Vertrag vorhanden...


Das Problem, das Widerrufsrecht erlischt, wenn der Anbieter bereits mit seiner Leistung begonnen hat. Also wenn das Premiummitglied den lustparkplatz besucht und Kontakt zu anderen Profilen aufgenommen hat.

Es sei dahin gestellt sein, dass gerade weibliche Profile eigentlich überwiegend Fake sind. Das haben all diese Portale vermutlich so an sich.

Aber, wenn man dann ewig mit dem Support rumstreitet und dann auch noch mit der Kanzlei, dann macht sich der User durchaus angreifbar. Nur, dass letztlich wer vor Gericht gezerrt wurde, habe ich gerade bei diesem Anbieter noch nicht erlebt. Doch das soll nichts heißen, alles ist möglich und nicht alles hängt an der großen Glocke.

In dem Zusammenhang immer wieder gern gelesen: Probleme mit Datingagenturen - Rechtsanwalt Thomas Hollweck (kanzlei-hollweck.de)


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2021)

Der frühere Name der Firma lautete übrigens Teltainment BV und auch unter diesem Namen sind sie einschlägig bekannt. Auer Witte Thiel gibt es immer noch? Oh mein Gott... Wenn das wenigstens eine DAX-Firma wäre...


----------

